# snowblower transmission gear won't turn



## shark56 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello, I have a 1997 10 hp tecumseh snowblower. The wheels have stopped spinning. I have opened up the transmission and found that the large gear does not spin with the wheel axle when you turn the wheel. Any ideas on how to fix this?
Thanks!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's a common problem. Look on the hub of the sprocket (large gear) by the center. There will be a 1/4 inch hole running through it. There is a corresponding hole in the wheel axle. 

All you need is a 1/4 inch by 2" long bolt with a lock nut that is grade 5 or grade 8.

Line up the holes and run the bolt through. 

The old bolt may have fallen out when you took the bottom panel of or it may still be lying in there some where if you have it tipped up on the front.


----------



## shark56 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im sorry but I'm not seeing where that is. I know I have the older style transmission. All I see is a solid metal shaft with a big gear on the left hand side


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If it is a gear and not a chain sprocket you most likely have a key way keeping the gear from spinning without the axle. In that case the will be a set screw in the gear somewhere near the center and a pin or bolt through the axle on either side of the gear to keep it from sliding sideways off of the key way. 

Pics or model number would help


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could have a broken woodruff key between the axle and gear as well.


----------

